# Big bull reds in Pensacola 10/25/14



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I just joined the forum tonight, and I thought I could start off with my single best night of fishing for reds. My friend and I joined a couple of his friends around the Pensacola bridge, and were catching huge bulls off cut menhaden until approx 3 am Saturday morning. We didn't catch a single one we could keep, but I had an incredible experience fighting these reds! Between the four of us, we had at least fifteen of them. One I caught had the most spots I've ever seen on a red. It will be hard for me to beat a night of fishing like this!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

A few more pictures of some bulls that were hauled in that morning. One shot of three that were all hooked up at once, and came in one after the other. Pretty hectic action for a few hours!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Great Post! Congrats on a great night. If i were a betting man i would wager that the more you fish this season the better it will get. when the weather really starts to change the bulls will get bigger and more plentiful.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cool report. Looks like everybody was having fun. What's not fun about that.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and great first post!

Keep the post a coming, oh, and if you want to meet some awesome forum members, drop in for free oysters and good eats off the grill behind the Hampton Inn Gulf Side on Pensacola Beach @ Gilligan's Tiki Hut this Wed. 

And, this Wed is our Holloween party so, costume up and have a chance to win $100.00 bar certificate or just show up as you are, we're just a fishing bunch sharing tales of the sea!

We would like to meet ya and trade fish "truth tales"haha...

Jimmy


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Very cool report. Looks like everybody was having fun. What's not fun about that.


Thanks! Everyone had a great time hauling them in. I've got to get back out there and try it again.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

jjam said:


> Welcome to the forum and great first post!
> 
> Keep the post a coming, oh, and if you want to meet some awesome forum members, drop in for free oysters and good eats off the grill behind the Hampton Inn Gulf Side on Pensacola Beach @ Gilligan's Tiki Hut this Wed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. Sounds like a good time, and I'm sure some great stories..if I have a chance I will stop by and say hello. Maybe you guys have some tips for me. I just moved back to the area, and I've been trying to fish every afternoon. Had some luck last week with pompano in the surf on Navarre beach.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Nice report. What kind of rig did you use with that cut menhaden?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice report and fish man! It's been awhile since I've had a night like that but when it gets colder it should get even better!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum. great 1st post. I have lived here all my life (51 now)and have caught countless bull reds over the years..... and I still love it!!!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess, "It's on" now!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

orbiting headquarters said:


> I guess, "It's on" now!


Oh it's on, John. Haha. Check my post from last night too. It's that time of year again!!:thumbup:


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Great first report & welcome to the Forum, some nice bulls for sure thinking about going tomorrow night!!!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Saw your post, looks like you guys have been hooking up. I'll be back out there soon.
Been bass fishing a little too much lately.


----------

